# taille maxi des fichiers joints à un mail chez Free



## dakar (11 Juillet 2007)

bonjour, question bête mais indispensable, vu que je n'arrive pas à trouver la réponse dans l'aide de Free  : quelqu'un peut -il m'indiquer quelle est la taille maxi (ou totale si plusieurs fichiers joints) d'un fichier joint qu'on veut envoyer avec un mail, chez Free ?  j'ai entendu dire que c'est 2 Mo, mais ça m'étonne... chez Yahoo par exemple, c'est 20 Mo au total, 10 Mo pour le mail et 10 pour les fichiers joints...
donc, la taille maxi d'un fichier à joindre,  ou de plusieurs fichiers envoyés ensemble, ou alors celle totale  du mail comprenant un ou des fichiers joints. 
Merci...
Par la même occasion, en se servant de Gmail, même question : taille maxi de  fichier qu'on peut joindre  à un mail.
Re-merci


----------



## maousse (12 Juillet 2007)

pour free, 2Mo:
http://www.assistancefree.fr/v1/faq/?forfait=axl&rac=327/324
pour Gmail, 20Mo:
http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=8770&topic=1517

mais il faut que le service du récipiendaire accepte une taille maximale de fichiers joints  équivalente pour que cela fonctionne. C'est pour cela que c'est bien d'utiliser autre chose qu'un email dès lors que l'on dépasse les 2 Mo, en effet, ça évite de fatiguer des serveurs mails pour rien.


----------



## BernardRey (12 Juillet 2007)

Dans les conditions g&#233;n&#233;rales de vente on peut lire ceci : "Chaque courrier envoy&#233; ou re&#231;u ne pourra d&#233;passer la taille de 5 M&#233;gaoctets." (ce qui est d'ailleurs contradictoire avec l'indication de la FAQ)...

Mais Free offre la possibilit&#233; de t&#233;l&#233;charger des fichiers jusqu'&#224; 1 Go via navigateur Web et 5 Go via FTP (voir description du service d'envoi de fichiers). &#199;a compense


----------



## dakar (12 Juillet 2007)

merci de vos réponses, je vais donc me tourner vers Gmail, parce que FTP, c'est VRAIMENT trop compliqué pour un internaute de base...


----------



## pascalformac (12 Juillet 2007)

par contre pando est tr&#232;s pratique pour tout envoi simple ( jusqu'&#224; un mega !)
http://www.pando.com


----------

